
US withdraws from nuclear treaty with Russia, prepares to test new missile - ga-vu
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/08/02/politics/nuclear-treaty-inf-us-withdraws-russia/index.html
======
erentz
> The end of the INF pact leaves the US and Russia with just one nuclear arms
> agreement, the New START Treaty, which governs strategic nuclear weapons and
> delivery systems for each side. If New START isn't renewed or extended by
> 2021, the world's two largest nuclear powers would have no limits on their
> arsenals for the first time in decades.

Except logic (if it could for once be applied to the military). The strategic
arsenal is basically a doomsday device that blows up half the world. You only
need a certain number of missiles to do that and we have built way more than
needed. So, New START or not, the US should just come to it’s sense and
drawdown it’s nuclear arsenal for those common sense economic reasons. The
threat of total annihilation is just as good at 200% of necessary force as it
is at 1000% of necessary force.

~~~
exabrial
Part of the stuff that's not being said is that our current nuclear
capabilities are all 1960s era technology and safety standards. While it pains
me to say this, it does deserve a technology refresh, for the safety factor
among many other things.

As always, we don't need a 1000 nukes, just enough to pack a punch if we were
nuked first, and no more.

~~~
tomatotomato37
Some of the new technologies were intentionally limited to not upset MAD, such
as MIRV technology that would allow a trivial amount of silos to hold enough
nukes for an effective counter-force first strike. Keeping limited nuclear
armament technology is fine as long as all the world actors are honest about
it

~~~
exabrial
I don't think we can realistically put the genie back in the bottle :/

